# 1936-37 Schwinn "C" Model...Tank Same as B or Not ?



## 41OLDSTEED (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey ! Alright I Just Picked up a 1936-37 Schwinn "C" model frame with the Double Straight bar...Serial# starts with a Z and I was wondering if the Tank Cutout for this is the same as All other Schwinn prewar Straightbar downtube "B" Models or others...?...I Already Know the Curved downtube has a Bigger Tank cutout...Thanks...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you have a picture. A c model tank is not the same as a b model. 

Post a pic if you have one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jpromo (Apr 18, 2014)

From what I know, C Model tanks are their own beast.


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Apr 18, 2014)

OK...So You Probably Know my Next question...Any Tanks ever come up for sale...Does Anyone Make a Repop...


----------

